# Puppy pees on bed (ours not hers)!!



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm just after some advice or to see if this happens to anyone else. Whisky is now 6 months old ( give or take a few days). She has done well with toilet training,sometimes we have an accident late morning if we aren't paying attention! But this is very rare! 
My problem is that at night she sleeps on our bed and is usually very good but approximately 3 times she has peed, without any warning, on our bed, always just before we get in! She did it tonight and I'm thinking its when she is over excited and over tired. She has always been outside before she comes upstairs and there is no warning at all that she is about to do it other than her squatting by which time it's too late! 
Tonight after taking her outside again and stripping the bed and changing the duvet she was fast asleep within seconds! 

Has anyone else had anything similar happen and how did they resolve it?


----------



## Billythespoodlenz (Jun 14, 2016)

You could try putting a rug or mat on your bed for her to sleep on, which she may be less likely to pee on. Pups tend not to pee in their own sleeping space - although she is obviously not worried about peeing in yours!  Restricting her on your bed to her own space might make her less likely to pee there. If she has free run of the bed, she can pee away from where she plans to sleep.


----------



## dogcrazy (Feb 16, 2016)

That sounds like a great idea. Restrict her to a rug or throw covered area at the bottom of the bed and you could even put a waterproof sheet under it if necessary. The only other issue of peeing where owners sleep is that it can sometimes be a sort of dominance thing, i.e. marking of territory to claim it as theirs so maybe pecking order needs to be sorted, which would also be helped by restricting her to a smaller area of the bed.


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you, I will give the mat idea a try. She does tend to sleep at the bottom of the bed and moves their after a cuddle when she is ready to sleep. I think we will just have to make sure she doesn't get on the bed before we are ready! Unless it gets really bad I don't think I can ban her from the bed!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The other thing is to make sure she is actually emptying when she goes out before bed - Chance is very easily distracted and does not always remember why she is out there


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

2ndhandgal said:


> The other thing is to make sure she is actually emptying when she goes out before bed - Chance is very easily distracted and does not always remember why she is out there


That sounds like my little Whisky! Everything distracts her, lol


----------

